# coon light



## woody10 (May 30, 2008)

im bout to get a new light and was wondering which ones are the best im lookin at a nite light but aint sure any help is welcome


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (May 30, 2008)

cajun light


----------



## GA DAWG (May 30, 2008)

They are all pretty much built on the same design...I'd get a belt light and shop around and get the best warrenty..


----------



## Nga. (May 30, 2008)

I like Bright Eyes belt lights + they build some nice affordable box lights as well.


----------



## NEGA (May 30, 2008)

I use Bright Eyes as well.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 30, 2008)

I've got a Competition 20 Volt belt light I really like it.


----------



## woody10 (May 30, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I've got a Competition 20 Volt belt light I really like it.


Blue Iron whats the brand?


----------



## bad mojo (May 30, 2008)

cajun lites they are now being built in ga.


----------



## jfuqua (May 31, 2008)

competition is the brand good lights i have one to. belt lights seem to carry easier and more comfortable than a box light. good luck


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (May 31, 2008)

blazer or k-lights,both are tough lights.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2008)

SCDOGHUNTER said:


> blazer or k-lights,both are tough lights.


Thats what I have a crystal made by blazer but they dont make them anymore.To much bang for your buck I recken... and NICE looking dog in your avatar!!!!!!


----------



## Al Medcalf (May 31, 2008)

I like my Cajun, It is about 9 or 10 years old and haven't had any problems.


----------



## coondogblackjack (Jun 1, 2008)

*light*

cajun been under water and still works great i like the belk lights


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (Jun 2, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Thats what I have a crystal made by blazer but they dont make them anymore.To much bang for your buck I recken... and NICE looking dog in your avatar!!!!!!



thanks,she has made a nice little gyp.has anybody tried one of those led heads yet?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2008)

I seen one in use the other night at a hunt..It held alot tighter spot than I figured they would.A clear white light without a lens cover BUT I dont see spending 199 on them.Only advantage I see is not having to charge your light as much..I'll get one sometime.When they become alot cheaper.


----------



## bombers32 (Jun 2, 2008)

The guy that bought out Cajon lights is a friend of mine and he is out of Americus, ga, if interrested I can give you he's number.........


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 2, 2008)

I went with a Blazer 17V. Mainly because it had a three year warrenty. Other reasons because it comes with a charger that has a indicator light when full charged, long burn time, and a nimh battery, which reduces the weight to 1.5lbs. and does not have a "memory set" like the NiCad's. 

I have never had my light go dead and I have used it for several nights in a row without a charge, and I still have the original bulb in it for three years now. I have the optional LED walking light. Good if your main bulb goes out and need some light to change it, but again, I have never changed my bulb. Just the small LED light is enough to walk out of the woods. 
You do not need the optional hand held spot light either. Just the normal high or spot setting is extremely bright. 

Whatever you get, go with NiMh batteries and a good 3 year warrenty. 

http://www.coondogs.net/Vendors/blazerlight/Blazer.htm


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 2, 2008)

brighteyes 21 volt


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jun 2, 2008)

My box light fits in my pocket when I am not wearing my vest. I use a military Load Bearing Vest (LBV) when I coon hunt. I need all those pockets up front to carry all my crud, along with a .22 pistol on one side, and the box on the other. A box light is also good for getting in and out of a truck. 



12gamag said:


> brighteyes 21 volt



I am originally from Rock Hill, SC were Bright-eyes are made by the Conrad family. I went to school with them. I hear they have some good lights.


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 2, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> I am originally from Rock Hill, SC were Bright-eyes are made by the Conrad family. I went to school with them. I hear they have some good lights.



yep-I am very happy with mine-its called the"ASSASSINATOR".
 It is the lightest gel cell 21 volt  battery pack  on the market  2 pounds. ive kept it submerged swamp water all night long following coon hounds and it keeps working-you cant beat that!!


----------



## the buck hunter 1 (Jun 3, 2008)

i use a bright eyes 21v belt light as a backup but i love my cajum light k lights are great also


----------



## woody10 (Jun 13, 2008)

what about nite lights 21 volt belt light? and also does anyone no there warranty?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 13, 2008)

The think most are 2 years and a couple are 3 years but dont know which ones.


----------



## willcox (Jun 15, 2008)

Cajun


----------



## evan d ashley (Jun 18, 2008)

the new heads from blazer are well worth the money if you hunt a lot and by a lot i mean everynight all night. because they quadrople your battery so if you are getting 20 hours of burn time you will be getting 80 hours of burn time. which there for makes your light last longer and you don't burn up the batter as quick. they don't get hot and are guaranteed to never blow a bulb. well worth the money if you hunt all the time.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you hunt all night everynight?


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 19, 2008)

i was just reading about nite lites belt light and that seemed like a pretty good deal and something i liked was the walking led light last 20 hours even if the head light bulb is blown and it takes little to no juice to operate. but i have a blazer 21 now and its been a real good light it flickers a little from time to time but i could take it and have that fixed under warranty. i wanted a competition light but there pretty pricey but i don't think you'll go wrong with the following three BLAZER,NITE LITE, OR CAJUN my dad and a friend of mine calvin has had a bright eyes and my dads has been sent back three times and fixed at automs oaks one time and calvins twice but really these companys stand behind these products surprisingly well. battery's is the only real cost in owning one.


----------



## woody10 (Jun 20, 2008)

i got the nite light 21 volt belt light now i'll let yall know how i like it after to night


----------



## woody10 (Jun 27, 2008)

the light works good so far and seems like a pretty good deal to me


----------



## walkerstyle08 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cajun


----------

